# Parrot enjoying his bath - very cute :)



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=932040093501783


----------



## BabyRaptor (Jul 20, 2015)

That is so cute!!! I will love to sit down and play in water with a parrot like that!!!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

How adorable  He looks so content


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my, he/she is so happy and excited while bathing! Thanks for sharing the video, Niamh!


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

That's so cute and funny!:laugh: Thanks for sharing,Niamh!


----------

